

Find Gifts For Your Facebook Friends Based On Their Profile - shashank261
http://fastgush.com/facebook/handy-etsy-lets-you-find-gifts-for-your-facebook-friends-based-on-their-profile.html

======
piney
etsy.com has a cool widget for this. It reads the keywords of the account's
info page (interests etc) and matches with tags of etsy products.

